# Anyone fishing the full moon?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone planning on going wading during the full moon Friday night into Saturday morning?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I do. I have Hildabeast mask on!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Will be out early tomo!


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I'm thinking about walking in.....just don't want to fish at night alone.


----------



## steve126 (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is a good place to fish at night in a kayak?


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

In a kayak, I would say near Sportsman Rd..


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

steve126 said:


> Where is a good place to fish at night in a kayak?


Causeway lights and Jones Bay are good options. Good launch under the bridge past Fat Boy's


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm game if your still up for it, pm me if interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

